# Animation mit Photoshop CS3 Extended



## DerSebastian (24. August 2007)

Hallo,

irgendwie komm ich nicht weiter.

Also ich möchte gerne einen Countdown in Photoshop machen, also die Zahlen von vielleicht 10 auf 0 runter. Doch wenn ich beim zweiten Frame, der ja von Frame 1 dupliziert wurde, bin, und dann die Zahl ändern will, (Also in Frame 1 steht "10", und in Frame 2 soll dann "09" stehen) ändert sich, wenn ich die Zahl von 10 auf 09 ändern will auch in Frame 1 die Zahl, obwohl ich ja nur in Frame 2 "09" stehen haben will, und nicht auch in Frame 1, sonst ist es ja keine Animation!

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## CelluX (24. August 2007)

Hi,

du musst für jeden Frame eine eigene Textebene nutzen.
Und jeweils alle bis auf die gewünschte ausblenden:

Frame 1; Textebene "10" eingeblendet, Textebene "9" ausgeblendet, Textebene "8" ausgeblendet.

Frame 2; Textebene "10" ausgeblendet, Textebene "9" eingeblendet, Textebene "8" ausgeblendet.

Frame 3; Textebene "10" ausgeblendet, Textebene "9" ausgeblendet, Textebene "8" eingeblendet.

Und so weiter.


MFG.


----------



## DerSebastian (24. August 2007)

Ah OK! Danke, für die schnelle Antwort! 

Hätte ich eigentlich auch selber drauf kommen können, aber naja...


----------



## CelluX (24. August 2007)

Kein Problem, immer gerne.


----------



## DerSebastian (24. August 2007)

Ohje, dann habe ich noch ein Problem!

Da es ja eine Animation ist, kann ich sie ja nur im GIF-Format abspeichern, aber wenn ich auf speichrn klicke, dan kommt einen Fenster und fragt mich, ob ich alle Ebenen auf eine hintergrundebene reduzieren will. Dann gibts da die Optionen "OK" und "Abbrechen". Wenn ich auf Abbrechen gehe, speichert es garnicht erst ab. 

Aber ich kann ja nicht alles auf eine Hintergrundebene reduzieren, weil es sonst keine Animation wäre, sondern einfach nur der erste Frame.


----------



## DJTrancelight (24. August 2007)

Hi,

ich habe leider kein CS3 Ext. aber bei PS6 gings über DATEI --> Optimierte Version Speichern unter...und dort habe ich .gif ausgwählt und die Animation wurde gespeichert.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Ruiin (16. Juni 2008)

Also bei CS3 ext.  musst du auf  DATEI -> Exportieren -> Videorendern


----------



## sgnich (5. August 2008)

Ruiin hat gesagt.:


> Also bei CS3 ext.  musst du auf  DATEI -> Exportieren -> Videorendern



nene musst du nicht..
Datei -> Optimierte Version speichern unter... -> Gif auswählen und Speichern..
DJTrancelight hat Recht =)

sgnich


----------



## psYkenNy (16. August 2008)

Ich häng mich direkt mal mit rein, ich hab meine Animations soweit fertig, ich will aber, dass die ned so abgehackt von vorn beginnt. Eher die ganze Animation nochmal Rückwärts zum ausgangspunkt. Gibts da automatisierte Möglichkeiten?

Wenn nein, nen bissl konkreter:

Ich blende Derzeit von Ebene 1 auf Ebene 2 über das Ziel wäre von Ebene 2 auf Ebene 3 überzublenden (Ebene3 ist eine Kopie von Ebene 1) allerdings steig ich nicht hinter das System.

Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## ink (16. August 2008)

Ganz so recht versteh ich des auch net, was dein Problem ist.
Du markierst "Ebene 1/Frame 1" und klickst im Animationsfenster (vorher auf "In Frame-Animation konvertieren", gleiches Fenster unten rechts) auf "Dupliziert ausgewählte Frames" und
verschibst es nach hinten.
Nun kannst du deine "Ebene 2" markieren und klickst auf "Fügt Animationsframes ein" und wählst die Anzahl der Frames.

mfg


----------

